# Rice pudding w/leftover rice?



## giggler (Oct 29, 2011)

I often have leftover white rice..

can I make rice pudding?

all the recipes I see start with uncooked rice and cook for a long time..

I'm thinking..

Leftover rice
Milk
spices 
and some old, soft fruit, (pears)..

1 egg?
pinch of salt?

Will this work?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2011)

My Mom used to make glorified rice. 

 You will find many variations on the web but it is basically leftover rice, sugar, canned pineapple, whipped cream, miniature marshmallows and maraschino cherries.  It is too sweet for me at this point in my life but, I  enjoyed it years ago.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 29, 2011)

Eric, if you wanto make rice pudding, I believe you will need some eggs to go with the milk and sugar.  Any rice pudding I have ever made or eaten was custard like.  I bet there are some recipes online or do you have a Betty Crocker cookbook?  I haven't made rice pudding in years, but if I find a recipe I will post it.  Oops re-reading your post I see you did mention egg ;-)


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 29, 2011)

My rice pudding uses leftover rice. I've used jasmine, wild rice, white rice, and brown rice. It also uses 4 eggs, milk, nutmeg, and cinnamon. It is traditional to make rice pudding for Christmas and hide an almond in the bottom. One also leaves a bowl out for Tomte on Christmas Eve (Tomte: Christmas Eve). Although, the interpretation of Tomte being a gnome is s/thing I never heard of growing up. But that was before the popularity of garden gnomes. I always want to scream "Tomte is NOT a gnome!" when I see Tomte described as a gnome...so what is a tomte? Obviously, a tomte...and my romba vacuum is a hustomten.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2011)

Guess I'll be making rice pudding tomorrow!  Haven't made it in years, but now you guys have given me a hankerin'!   I've always used cooked rice.

Will cook up a mess of brown rice, enough for other stuff for the rest of the week.  Vanilla, cinnamon, raisins, an egg or two, some milk, yum.

House tomte, CSW?  I love my Roomba too!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Guess I'll be making rice pudding tomorrow! Haven't made it in years, but now you guys have given me a hankerin'! I've always used cooked rice.
> 
> Will cook up a mess of brown rice, enough for other stuff for the rest of the week. Vanilla, cinnamon, raisins, an egg or two, some milk, yum.
> 
> House tomte, CSW? I love my Roomba too!


 
I bought one for my mom when I was there--she calls hers Hilda Hustomte.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 30, 2011)

You can make rice pudding with the leftover rice. You can also make fried rice with it.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> My rice pudding uses leftover rice. I've used jasmine, wild rice, white rice, and brown rice. It also uses 4 eggs, milk, nutmeg, and cinnamon. It is traditional to make rice pudding for Christmas and hide an almond in the bottom. One also leaves a bowl out for Tomte on Christmas Eve (Tomte: Christmas Eve). Although, the interpretation of Tomte being a gnome is s/thing I never heard of growing up. But that was before the popularity of garden gnomes. I always want to scream "Tomte is NOT a gnome!" when I see Tomte described as a gnome...so what is a tomte? Obviously, a tomte...and my romba vacuum is a hustomten.



You're making my head hurt. "...a hustomten." means a the house elf/brownie. You have two articles, ow, ow, ow.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 30, 2011)

all the talk of rice pudding got to me as well. just cooked brown rice for it. have a microwave recipe for the pudding. makes it quick and easy. can't wait.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2011)

Drat.  Got everything out, mined the freezer, and guess what?   No rice.

Grocery store trip tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 30, 2011)

mine was just o.k. rice a bit to chewy for  my taste and definitely needed more Cinnamon.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 31, 2011)

babetoo said:


> mine was just o.k. rice a bit to chewy for my taste and definitely needed more Cinnamon.


 
Interesting--how did you cook the rice? What kind did you use? I've never had my rice chewy when I've made rice pudding. I wouldn't expect that since it is "twice" cooked (assuming you cooked the rice first). And yes, it is surprising how much cinnamon you can add to rice pudding. I also have cooked the rice with star of anise when I know I'm making rice pudding (and of course, I add freshly ground cardamon seeds--can't help that, that is genetic). How was the "custard" part?


----------



## babetoo (Oct 31, 2011)

it was brown rice cooked in micro. the custard a basic egg, milk. corn starch and sugar, vanilla. it is also not thick enough, even though i cooked it longer that recipe called for. oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 1, 2011)

Listen up you heretics there is only one type of rice that befits this dish.
4oz pudding rice
141/2 oz can of evap/milk
1 pint whole milk
11/2 oz caster sugar 
1oz butter
Nutmeg
Mix the milks pour over the rest (pyrex bowl) place in a 300f oven, stir after 30 mins then 60 mins then leave for another hour to get a good skin.

Brown rice you would be black balled in the RAC pall mall


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bolas--what exactly is pudding rice?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 1, 2011)

Its a short roundish grained rice like risotto rice and it is sold in UK supermarkets as pudding rice.


----------



## wheresJenny (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry - what is caster sugar?  Thank you.

Also a simple yum with left over rice is warm milk, sugar and cinnamon.


----------

